

Why Are Indians So Entrepreneurial In The U.S.? - Andrew-Dufresne
http://readwrite.com/2012/10/19/why-are-indians-so-entrepreneurial-in-the-us

======
jmathai
The sample set of Indians that make it to the US are largely educated and
motivated. I think you'll find any group of people with those characteristics
to be entrepreneurial or at minimum over achievers.

I have to answer a lot of people in the US who think all Indians everywhere
are smart. The truth is that the Indians who make it to the US are from the
hardest working, wealthiest or most motivated families from India.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Immigrants, in general, have always been entrepreneurial, whether educated or
not -- from restaurants and little shops to major industries like Hollywood.

I conjecture that the factors that make a person willing to pull up stakes and
move thousands of miles away to a completely different culture are highly
correlated with the desire to become an entrepreneur.

Indians may be more represented in tech for the reasons you state (e.g.,
education) but let's not overlook all the landscaping businesses, dry
cleaners, and convenience store out there. I would bet that many who are
reading this have ancestors who started out just that way.

~~~
jmathai
Completely agree. That's why I used "or" instead of and in my last sentence.

My personal experience is that my parents came here in the late 60s. They
weren't wealthy but were motivated. Because my parents were in the US they
were able to bring over many family members over the course of the last 40
years.

Some of these people were formally educated in a high skill trade (accountant,
nursing, etc) and some were not. Regardless, they've all flourished here. Some
own gas stations and others own real estate.

It's really amazing to look back at my personal ancestory and see the
differences between a single generation.

